# Advice and help needed!



## JH123 (Apr 3, 2017)

Afternoon all, 

First post here so apologise if I've posted it in the wrong section! 

I need help with my Training, My main goal in training is to get stronger and Im really struggling with my Bench... 

Current Lifts : 


Deadlift - 230Kg (507lbs) x 3 (Have not worked up to a 1rm in a while so wouldn't want to be inaccurate)
Squat - 210Kg (462lbs) x 1 (Not the best i know, but has come up considerably and was my main focus for a while)
Bench press - 120Kg (264lbs) x 1 - This is where my problem and frustrations sit...

I've tried a few different approaches over the last year to increase my bench : 

Focusing on Tricep and Overhead press
Variations of the Bench press, dumbells, floor press etc...
Multiple training sessions per week
Band work and other types of resistance work.

Just no matter what i try it seems to Lag dramatically behind the rest of the competition lifts. Is this normal? what other lifts could use work? i plan to compete for the first time over the next year or so, always been something ive wanted to try. 

I wanted to see if any of you folk had any ideas that may help towards me increasing my lift. 

Just in case any one is wondering my stats : 

20 years old (21 in 3 months time), 5ft 11 - 107kg in the morning (Currently) around 15% body-fat last time i checked. Currently eating in a surplus, diet is dialled in. (Just encase any one asks.) 

Any input would be amazing. 

Thanks 

J


----------



## Dex (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes, your bench is not good. Do you have a trainer? Does your form need help? Is your upper body lacking in other areas? What is your OHP? At your weight and other lifts, you should be putting up at least 100lbs more than you are. Take a vid and post your bench.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 3, 2017)

HOLY SHlT!!! YOU CAN DO BULLETS IN POSTS!?!?!?




This changes everything....


----------



## JH123 (Apr 3, 2017)

Dex said:


> Yes, your bench is not good. Do you have a trainer? Does your form need help? Is your upper body lacking in other areas? What is your OHP? At your weight and other lifts, you should be putting up at least 100lbs more than you are. Take a vid and post your bench.




Thanks for the reply, really does help!

No I do not have a trainer, have had trainers in the past and worked with many friends that compete in bodybuilding,strongman and powerlifting, have never been told my form was wrong otherwise. 

Haven't OHP in a about a month due to a change in routine, but for comparison my seated shoulder press is : 

dumbells - 50Kg X 5
barbell seated press - 100kg x 3

those figures were taken from my last 2 push sessions.

it just seems to be my bench that is the issue...


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm going with the keep it simple approach here. You just need to bench. Put that at the top of your list and make it the first thing you do when you walk into the gym. Bench and when you're done; bench some more. Also, try not to over train those tri's and shoulders. Do nothing that involves any tri/delt work the day before or the day after. 

Nice squat and DL by the way. Bring that bench up and you'll do just fine.


----------



## TheMuscleBear (Apr 6, 2017)

Can you post up your routine so I can take a look? Thanks


----------



## Iron_n_adventures (Apr 6, 2017)

I personally run 5/3/1 and have a few athletes running it. I HIGHLY recommend it for pure strength gains. It's not the fastest approach according to some, but I've never put an athlete on Wendler's 5/3/1 and not seen significant improvement. 
Other than that, like Snake says. Bench, eat protein, bench more and eat more protein.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

JH123 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> First post here so apologise if I've posted it in the wrong section!
> 
> ...



You have tried everything except changing how you bench.  Sometimes what works for benching 200 won't get you to 300 and so on.

Get some video from a few angles while you bench. Throw it on YouTube and post here.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm not knocking 5/3/1 ok maybe just a little.. Oh whatever. It was the most boring program I've ever run. 5x5 was even more exciting than 5/3/1


----------



## Iron_n_adventures (Apr 7, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I'm not knocking 5/3/1 ok maybe just a little.. Oh whatever. It was the most boring program I've ever run. 5x5 was even more exciting than 5/3/1



Oh man. It is enormously boring, I can concur. I actually do boring but big as assistance work. However, it keeps people from getting too complicated. It's simple, and it is effective. 

Important for dummies like myself.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2017)

Haha it has helped those who were right for it. So yes you can say it has been effective.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2017)

It is hard to help you with what needs to be done without seeing what you are doing wrong. Also, would need to see your overall chest. shoulders and tri routines as they all play a factor. I have helped guys put 50lbs in their bench in a matter of a couple weeks just by changing their form. Like other have said, post a video of you benching and I am sure that someone can help. Your other lifts are pretty good though.


----------



## ironhands (Apr 25, 2018)

it's all about exploding, you gotta learn to explode


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2018)

ironhands said:


> it's all about exploding, you gotta learn to explode



Like you did in your introduction thread?


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 27, 2018)

try explosive push ups, works like a charm


----------

